
Ask HN: How did you learn to design big systems? - ra1
For those who have architected big and&#x2F;or distributed systems, how did you learn various design techniques? What learning resources helped you the most?
======
moondev
Learning platform architecture and devops at scale is sort of a chicken and
egg scenario. You can certainly learn and practice on your own but the best
way to get good is get hired by companies that actually practice it.

------
savethefuture
One piece at a time, every large system is comprised of smaller parts and
components. One thing always leads to another. Start small, and build your way
up.

